
Apple is about to do something their programmers definitely don’t want - madmax108
https://medium.com/make-better-software/apple-is-about-to-do-something-their-programmers-definitely-dont-want-fc19f5f4487
======
kungito
Can we change the title to a non clickbaity one?

------
bfung
An opinion piece written as recruiting/marketing at the same time.

I've never found open layouts distracting. I don't even use headphones - just
focus on the work hard enough that everything else blurs into the background.

------
colejohnson66
Is there any evidence this is the case? All I see is a quote from the WSJ
about people being concerned about it. Also, why would Apple, a company that
loves keeping projects under tight wrap, use an open office plan?

------
wolco
The bench style layout is awful in general.

